# Rescue rundown



## kaykay (Jul 13, 2005)

Just want to run down what we are workign on and who. Ive been getting alot of questions and this will help so everyone knows who is workign on what. we are getting alot of calls for help but a couple of these situations are so involved it could be awhile before we really know anything. But please keep us in mind if you have extra space. None of these situations are good and involve a fair amount of horses. We will keep everyone updated on each one as we know more. Huge thanks to everyone who has already volunteered room in their barn!!!

MASS Minis------Ginny St Pierre

Oregan Minis-----Kay Baxter

Florida Minis------Robin


----------



## KrazyHorses (Jul 17, 2005)

Any update for Florida?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 23, 2005)

Kay, I evidently missed the thread on the Florida horses. Let me know if I can do anything or if you're looking for a home. I have space and live in NE Fla.

Hi Krazy -


----------

